
MacOS Sierra - fahimulhaq
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/macos-sierra/id1127487414
======
mmastrac
I'm wary of upgrading to the first point release of new OSX releases. There's
always something that seems to break my dev environment.

~~~
gtf21
broke my homebrew and gave me weird warnings in tmux :(

~~~
novarac23
dang sorry to hear that man :/ that's exactly why I don't want to upgrade just
yet.

------
karmicthreat
I guess it's time to roll the dice and see how much of homebrew and my build
environments break.

~~~
gtf21
Dice rolled, lots broken (it seems). Now to start trying to fix things...

------
eberkund
None of the features I see really interest me, it's just stuff that integrates
with their other services none of which I don't use anyways.

------
xenophonf
I'm really confused. There already were two posts today regarding the new
MacOS release:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12541081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12541081)
(App Store link)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12541630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12541630)
(product announcement)

------
aldanor
If you're using a Razer mouse, don't upgrade :) Causes kernel panics and a
reboot loop (remove RazerHid kext to fix and launchctl remove all com.razer
stuff, then replace Synapse with something like SteerMouse).

This was sure a weird one - everything works fine until you start moving a
mouse at which point you catch a kernel panic.

------
a-no-n
List of petty annoyances:

\- Can't reinstall haskell-stack from Homebrew.

\- Karabiner can no longer remap keyboard keys, and seems to be no longer
being maintained because development moved to another project.

\- CPU is stuck at 100% doing some sort of "optimization"

\- Macs Fan Control stops/starts controlling fans randomly

------
sctb
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12541081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12541081)

------
v4nd0ck
I've had 0 issues with Homebrew since upgrading at beta one. The only reason
it broke with last years OS update to 10.11 was because of rootless.

------
lurkinggrue
Also note: They removed support for PPTP vpn. While good for security may
screw you if that's all you can use.

------
kkirsche
Well, this broke Junos Pulse and Outlook 2013 sending

------
rosstex
Do I need it? Not sure.

Do I want it? Way ahead of you!

~~~
rosstex
Update: Outlook Unclear

[https://puu.sh/rikNL/c0ecb8bcff.png](https://puu.sh/rikNL/c0ecb8bcff.png)

